
Gitlist.io – Get Daily Best Repos and Gits Around the Globe - LucasGatsas
http://gitlist.io
======
jstoiko
Nice. Very similar to [https://githunt.io](https://githunt.io)

Btw, I had an issue logging-in with my username after signing up. It wouldn't
let me, I had to use my email instead.

Edit: When I submitted a new "git", I found the "Add a new git" input
confusing, also, I tried to add a few hashtags, space-separated, but it did
not work, it added one big hashtag... I hope this is useful feedback.

